# PVC pipe uses



## FCF

I thought may be this would be better here than in the Old Time Ideas that has some posts of PVC uses. Move if it you fell it is better to continue there.

We use a piece of 4 inch PVC around freeze proof water hydrants. Cut the pipe just long enough to go from ground level to the bottom of the supply line. Notch the PVC for the supply line and place around the hydrant when installing/hooking up to supply line. Have a round washer like disk made from plywood or ABS at a machine shop: OD of disk is same size as ID of PVC pipe, ID is .002" to .005" smaller than OD of hydrant. Cut the disk in half thru the center line. Drill a small hole in each half for a safety line in case you drop them when installing. Put safety line in hole and knot it on the bottom side. Place the 2 halves around the hydrant and tap down flush with the 4" PVC stand pipe. This supports the hydrant and keeps DIRT soil away from the drain hole for the valve. Also you do not need a post or some other support to stabilize the hydrant.

Clear as mud???


----------



## somedevildawg

Figure this is a good place to mention this......PVC is very dangerous to burn.....I had a fella I knew that was heading to a church league softball game when he came upon a grass fire burning in a small field and a lady out there trying to put it out, evidentially it had gotten away from her. So he stops to help this damsel in distress, gets the fire out about the time the fire trucks arrived, jumped on motorcycle continued to game, got to ballpark (about a mile away) collapsed and died. Was later found that PVC had been burning under the grass, unbeknownst to him......FYI.


----------



## gradyjohn

Clear as mud ... got pictures?


----------



## urednecku

somedevildawg said:


> Figure this is a good place to mention this......PVC is very dangerous to burn.....I had a fella I knew that was heading to a church league softball game when he came upon a grass fire burning in a small field and a lady out there trying to put it out, evidentially it had gotten away from her. So he stops to help this damsel in distress, gets the fire out about the time the fire trucks arrived, jumped on motorcycle continued to game, got to ballpark (about a mile away) collapsed and died. Was later found that PVC had been burning under the grass, unbeknownst to him......FYI.


Correct...EXTREMELY TOXIC smoke from pvc.


----------



## FCF

gradyjohn said:


> Clear as mud ... got pictures?


Sorry I don't.


----------



## mlappin

I use a certain kind of plastic insulator on t posts or screwed to wood posts, has two tabs and a plastic pin to hold the wire between the tabs. I use a inch piece of PVC about a foot long to take the wire out of the insulator and re-insert.

A ten foot piece of PVC is also VERY handle for handling cattle. Hold it in the middle and bounce it up and down while your sorting or moving cattle. The moving ends make you appear much bigger than you are and rarely will they try to do an end run around you. Tie a flag to each end to enhance the effect.


----------



## mlappin

mlappin said:


> I use a certain kind of plastic insulator on t posts or screwed to wood posts, has two tabs and a plastic pin to hold the wire between the tabs. I use a inch piece of PVC about a foot long to take the wire out of the insulator and re-insert.


Um...helps if you cut a slot in the end of the PVC, my bad.


----------



## FCF

FCF said:


> I thought may be this would be better here than in the Old Time Ideas that has some posts of PVC uses. Move if it you fell it is better to continue there.
> 
> We use a piece of 4 inch PVC around freeze proof water hydrants. Cut the pipe just long enough to go from ground level to the bottom of the supply line. Notch the PVC for the supply line and place around the hydrant when installing/hooking up to supply line. Have a round washer like disk made from plywood or ABS at a machine shop: OD of disk is same size as ID of PVC pipe, ID is .002" to .005" smaller than OD of hydrant. Cut the disk in half thru the center line. Drill a small hole in each half for a safety line in case you drop them when installing. Put safety line in hole and knot it on the bottom side. Place the 2 halves around the hydrant and tap down flush with the 4" PVC stand pipe. This supports the hydrant and keeps DIRT soil away from the drain hole for the valve. Also you do not need a post or some other support to stabilize the hydrant.
> 
> Clear as mud???
> 
> Edit: Finally installed one this way at the current farm. Picture is the top of the pipe and the split disc. Forgot to get picture of PVC pipe with notch.


----------



## RuttedField

I use lengths of PVC Pipe to grain my sheep. I use 6 inch pipe, cut lengthways with a skill saw and bolted to the walls of the barn. One piece of PVC pipe at $12 gives me 20 feet of grain spacing. It works really well, and keep in mind PVC pipe can be purchased up to 12 inches in diameter.


----------



## RuttedField

A length of plastic culvert ($159) for a 20 foot length can be cut directly in half giving you 10 foot pieces 15 inches in diameter. Bury long ways into the ground directly over a waterer, insulate the waterer with a box and the heat coming up from the earth below frost line will keep the waterer from freezing. It is geothermal in its most basic form.


----------



## RuttedField

I use geothermal to heat my chicken coop. 100 feet of that plastic flexible drain tile is buried 4 feet deep and in a semi-circle in my yard. A fan from an old furnace then blows air from the coop, into the pipe where it is heated to 57 degrees by the constant temperature of the earth. Since it loops, it goes back to coop now warmed. My chicken coop is insulated really well, so it is enough to keep the water from freezing even at low Maine temps. My chickens and ducks are happy too. Cool, but not freezing. AND it uses very little energy to do so!


----------



## Charts

pvc for the yard hydrant is a good idea. A bit easier of an idea is cut a hole in a small bucket and place the hydrant through the hole and keep it at the bottom with the drain hole. Crush gravel underneath it. That was when you back fill the bucket protects it and drain hole with me soil free. Doesn't give it support but never had a drain hole plug


----------

